# Getting into Baxter State Park....Katahdin



## Anonymous (Mar 18, 2002)

I might be going to Maine this summer with my family, and one thing I'd love to do while there is climb Katahdin with my oldest son. 

I was reading the official BSP website and it sounds like it could be hard to get into the park. I am hesitant to drive a long distance with only one available day and find that I can't even get into the park. 

On a summer weekday, what time do I have to arrive at the gates to be reasonably sure I will get in?


----------



## twigeater (Mar 18, 2002)

Hi Fritz,

Call BSP @ (207) 723-5140 and ask what the historic cut off times are for the time period that you think you'll want to go to Katahdin.  BSP staff are very helpful. I've heard people say they needed to get in line at 5-5:30am, but not sure if that applies to weekdays or just weekends.  Also, check out this website: http://www.katahdinoutdoors.com/bsp/menu.html
there is a message board that might have some info.

Sorry I'm not more helpful, but I don't make day trips to BSP.  I pick where I want to hike and then reserve to camp, so I don't have to deal with the cut off times or closed lots.  

You could make a reservation if you knew for sure when you're gonna be there, but you probably want to wait and pick a day with good weather.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 19, 2002)

You do need to get there early. I beleive they only allow so many people to hike the summit. Also it is a long hike that is why they want you there early. I haven't done it yet maybe this year. Whenever I go in the fall there is usually ice or snow on the summit and they close the trails. There are also some really nice level hikes and some short elevation hikes. Will have to look at my maps to see which ones they are though.


----------



## David Metsky (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually, the restrictions are based on the number of parking spots at the main trailheads, Roaring Brook and Abol Bridge.  RB is by far the most popular start for dayhiking Baxter Peak.  The standard route is up Helon Taylor, across the Knife Edge, down Saddle or Cathedral, and out.  It's a long day, so an early start would be a good thing anyways, but once the parking lot fills up you are out of luck.

You can probably get to Abol and hike up the AT from there.  It's also a nice loop, but you really don't get to do the Knife Edge from that side with playing some games.  When RB fills up there are often open spaces at Abol.

I don't know how early you'll need to be there on a weekday.  I've always stayed inside the park so the limits don't apply.  I'm guessing that being there at 5:00 to 5:30 would be OK, but a call the park couldn't hurt.  Also keep in mind that if the weather is particularly nasty, they close the hiking trails.  I don't think it happens much in the summer, but if it did on the one day you were there you'd be pretty bummed.

 -dave-


----------



## twigeater (Mar 21, 2002)

The limit is based on the number of parking spots available in the lots by the campgrounds within the park that you can hike Katahdin from - those campgrounds are Abol, Katahdin Stream, and Roaring Brook, with RB being the most popular.  I'm not sure about Abol Bridge since it's outside the park - also didn't realize that it's a main trailhead for Katahdin - long hike if it is.  I realize the AT comes into the park from Abol Bridge and takes you to the Hunt Trail which is the AT on Katahdin, but the Abol trail itself is not the AT.  However, I recommend calling the park for accurate info.

As far as routes up Katahdin, it's a personal choice - the first time I climbed Katahdin from the east we had heard not to go down Cathedral, so we went up Cathedral and down Dudley. We met people who'd heard the opposite - they went up Dudley and down Cathedral.  Everyone was happy with their choice.  I've climbed Katahdin many times and have yet to do Helon Taylor - hopefully this year.  As far as my favorite hike on Katahdin - I'm not tellin' - I didn't see a soul and I loved it! 

Last year my nephew and I left Katahdin Stream, hiked up the Hunt Trail, decided we didn't want to retrace our steps, so after a stop on Baxter Peak, we took the Saddle Trail and Chimney Pond Trails to Roaring Brook. We hitch hiked to the gate, then the gatehouse attendent radioed the ranger at Katahdin Stream who took a message to the others at our lean-to to come pick us up.

BSP rules and conditions can be heard on the radio at channel 1610 AM when you're in the area.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 22, 2002)

*BSP Times at the Gate*

If going on a weekend, I'd shoot for 5:00.  Last time I went to BSP was Mid- September 1998 & I arrived about 5:30.  By the time I got to the gate, only one trailhead was availble for Katahdin.  (Luckily for me, I was there for Brothers, Fort & Coe.)

I suspect 5:30 is okay on a weekday unless it's the day before a holiday.  All routes are great but IMO, seeing basin  from Chimney Pond is a must see.  If peakbagging is a big goal, Knife's Edge could be closed or inadvisable to hike on in questionable weather.  It's spectacular but if wind is over 40 MPH & fog/Drizzle or worse yet T-storms possible (none of these are uncommon in summer) you may get to Pamola summit & have to turnaround.

If peakbagging & in good shape, I'd recommend going up Roaring Brook then skirt over & up Hamlin Ridge & then across the top to Katahdin.  Weather then dicates a Knife's Edge descent or a safer trip down Cathedral or Saddle back to Chimney Pond.  My last Katahdin trip did this in reverse, while a good trip doing it as I described is better than how I did it.  A probelm with how dayhiker's enter the park is that you all start about the same time & most of the trails take about the same time to get to summit. (Hunt, Abol & trails from Roaring Brook)  When we arrived on summit on a raw day in August, it was a zoo, similar IMO to being on Franconia Ridge.  On our way to Hamlin we came across a group doing loop in reverse, they Had Hamlin to themselves & would get to Baster after many people had started down.

Another advantage to Roaring Brook is it's close proximity to Sandy Spring Pond, a prime place in the park to see moose.


----------



## Fritz (Apr 3, 2002)

*Thanks VERY much!*

Thank you all for the really great information.

I don't normally "post and run" and I didn't meant to this time, very sorry it took me a few weeks to get back here. I appreciate the time you all took to answer my questions.

It looks like Katahdin will probably have to wait until 2003 for me. I am pretty sure it will still be there.  :wink:


----------



## pedxing (Apr 30, 2002)

OK --- this isn't timely, but the AT does cross Abol bridge on an unpaved road which continues (if you are heading north) right in front of the Abol campground store/entrance.  Its not a bad way to get into BSP - you trade the extra hiking miles for the convenience of not having to mess with lines of cars in the wee hours of the morning.  If you are going to tackle the Special K, this route will involve at least one overnight (more likely two) and can require reservations if you haven't gone far enough to call yourself a thru-hiker.


----------



## Little Bear (May 6, 2002)

*Get there early*

Three years ago my daughter and I attempted to hike Katahdin.  Got to the park at 6 am on a weekday.  There was no waiting line.  However, things have changed over the years.  My daughter works for one of the rafting companies and told me that last year (summer of 2001) customers told her that they got to the park at 4:30 am (weekdays) and there were already many cars in line!  The park has gotten more popular over the years.  Get there early.


----------



## Anonymous (May 14, 2002)

*get there early?*

I climbed Katahdin last year in late August on a Tuesday or Wednesday.  I got to Roaring Brook parking lot around 7:00 a.m. and there were spaces left.  I've done the same thing in prior years.  There may be a line at 5:30 waiting for the gatehouse to open, but in my experience you don't need to get up that early.


----------

